# Unofficial Competition in Illinois



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

Yo Guys!
I was wondering if you guys would go to this comp! THis is not even official I have $0.00 To use!
But I just want to see who would come!

Ok so the money from comp will go to breast cancer donation and I will pay for costs (If I have the comp)

But I will be located in the Lockport/Joliet Area of Illinois

Events
3x3
2x2
4x4
Clock
Megaminx
3x3 Blind
5x5

Potential
Pyraminx
multi Blind
5x5

Lemme see what y'all think and give me feedback I will put up a announcement if I do decide to host!


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> THis is not even official


Then why post it in the "Official WCA Competitions" section of the forums?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> Then why post it in the "Official WCA Competitions" section of the forums?



There's no proper place for unofficial competition threads.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 13, 2013)

I used to live in Joliet! And I live in Crest Hill now which is super close to Lockport (I go to Lockport High) so I would definitely go!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 13, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> There's no proper place for unofficial competition threads.


I put them in Local Cubing Groups, since people don't generally travel too far for unofficial competitions.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 13, 2013)

i could go! where would the venue be?


----------



## BaconCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

I would probably go depending on the date. It's only a couple hour drive, so I could probably do it. I like the idea of giving the profits to charity.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 13, 2013)

hey scott ask another person to help organize maybe one or two extra people


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

SICK I live in Lockport and next year going to High school we should meet up and cube one day


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 13, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> SICK I live in Lockport and next year going to High school we should meet up and cube one day


I Live in Joliet we should meet up


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah! Totally! Were though? Hey send me a pm with your number and I can give ya a call!

Alright! Tomorrow I will give a few places a call up! and see if they want to venue it!


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> hey scott ask another person to help organize maybe one or two extra people


Hey wanna help organize?


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 14, 2013)

I could go depending on the date, I live in Buffalo Grove which is about an hour away


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok just to let you know it is unofficial but tomorrow i should have more info because i have to talk to a library and try to get a meeting room


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok! SO where do you guys want to meet up? Give me a list and i will think about where to.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Hey wanna help organize?


yeah sure


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> yeah sure



Sweet! At the meet up we can talk over the comp more


----------

